# Gary Reeder's rear sights



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Gunsmith Gary Reeder makes an all-steel rear sight for Rugers. In addition to replacing the aluminum one with one of steel, it also offers a better sighting surface. Here is one on my .45 Super Blackhawk:










Bob Wright


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

It looks good.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

You should see his showcase, he sure builds some beautiful guns.


----------

